# add a fan to my keg fridge



## Moog (1/2/17)

I'm tired of getting foamy beer from my keg fridge, so I'm thinking about adding an 80mm 240V (computer type fan) to send cool air up to my double tap tower to keep it cool.
I wont need it running all the time, so I thought I could wire it in to the light circuit.
This would obviously only work when the door was open, so what I'd do, is cut a chunk out of the door, where it presses the switch, then attach a swinging plate next to the missing chunk.
That way I could either have it working, or not, just by moving the swing plate.
My question is, is it a safe environment to have a 240V fan of this type, what with all the moisture etc ?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220-240V-0-07A-13W-2-Wire-Metal-Frame-AC-Axial-Cooling-Fan-80mm-x-80mm-x-25mm-/301672792331?hash=item463d19810b:m:mhzwnFLbpEzjzSo-NgP_kQg


----------



## razz (1/2/17)

Perhaps go with a 12v version instead Moog. Iv'e got one in the top of my keg freezer and it runs on a micro switch, it cuts out when I occasionally open the lid.


----------



## peteru (1/2/17)

Choose a fan with an appropriate IP rating. I use a 12V IP65 fan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

If the vendor/manufacturer can not provide an IP rating, I would stay clear of a mains powered fan.


----------



## earle (1/2/17)

Jaycar have some 12V IP65 computer fans. I run one in the coffin top of my keezer. Just use a old 12V power adaptor to power it.


----------



## n87 (2/2/17)

Get a timer (i think this would be suitable: https://www.jaycar.com.au/12v-3a-timer-module-2-seconds-to-23-minutes/p/AA0364) and an external (momentary) switch. 
Then you could just push the button and the fan would stay on for... lets say 10 mins and turns itself off.

press the button, go and grab your glass, have a think of what you want, pour.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/2/17)

I read that the 50mm fans are better, as they blow up enough cold air to keep the font cold without overdoing it and causing the fridge/freezer to work harder to replace the air.

I'm about to put one together - I have the 12V adapter (same as my DIY stir plate), 50mm fan and some leftover rocker switches. A small plastic container and some leftover hose to push the air up to the font is what I've got to look for around the house.


----------



## Moog (2/2/17)

OK, thanks for the advice, i'll forget about the 240V and go for a 12V or 5V rigged separately.
I've got plenty of those adaptors lying around.


----------



## Mikeyr (4/2/17)

One extra idea, i ran my beer lines through some poly pipe inside the font neck and then rigged up the fan to blow air up the inside of the poly within the font. Sort of the same as flooded works. Cold air hits the pipe and then the metal font.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (24/4/17)

I recently added a fan to mine.
First go was using a 120mm case fan from a computer, using a bottle to direct air through a tube to the font. A little ghetto looking.
This was wired to the standard fan. I didn't realise that the standard fan would spend most of the time off so this was a little useless.

Second go, I found a fan on a video card which output air sideways, Google '12v blower fan' if you want to get an idea, it looks like a turbo.
This one I wired to a 240v wall adaptor from an old mobile phone and added an inline switch so I could have it on and off for as long as I needed.

The font now gets condensation on it in 5-10 minutes and it's reduced foam a significant amount.

All up it cost me $7 for the tubing, the rest of the stuff I found around the house.


----------



## laxation (19/5/17)

Just wanted to add in case anyone comes across this... I started off with a 50mm fan from J Car. It was really loud and annoying (keezer is in our living room)

Swapped it out for a cheap 120mm fan from eBay (it has blue lights and everything) and it is much better. 

Just something to think about if you're going to be doing one...

(The 50mm circulated enough air to work)


----------



## n87 (19/5/17)

The bigger the fan, the quieter (in general).
You can also run off 5v to quieten it even further, and will usually still move as much air as the small one.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/5/17)

$16.95 for this 12 volt fan from Jaycar, I run 2 of them in my fermenting fridges and 1 in my kegerator.
3 speeds, pretty quiet, if you put a strip of foam underneath them it stops vibration noise.
You might need a longer USB cord and also a USB plug.
Mine run 24/7 on second speed.


----------



## garage_life (15/7/17)

Moog said:


> I'm tired of getting foamy beer from my keg fridge, so I'm thinking about adding an 80mm 240V (computer type fan) to send cool air up to my double tap tower to keep it cool.
> I wont need it running all the time, so I thought I could wire it in to the light circuit.
> This would obviously only work when the door was open, so what I'd do, is cut a chunk out of the door, where it presses the switch, then attach a swinging plate next to the missing chunk.
> That way I could either have it working, or not, just by moving the swing plate.
> ...



I recently added some blower fans to my ferm fridge in an attempt to get a bit more temp stability and keep the ceramic heatbulb hea5ingup the plastic too much. Probably unnecessary...

Anyways I used these parts, 12v 2a power supply, looping adjustable cycle timer module and 2 small blower fans. These little fans move a lot or air for the size and are directional and flush mountable which may make them easier to position, in my situation anyway.

PC type 12v fan will also be fine. Keep in mind this is only a 2a supply so if you plan to run more 12v gear, buy a larger one.

Timer module is adjustable with on / off time adjustment and singkerunir infinite cycle mode. You can mount the 12v supply externally and not have to worry about any moisture or electrocution issues.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172166009803

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172475477323

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292087145937


----------



## Tony121 (15/7/17)

Similar to what I put in my kegerator today, hopefully will help stabilise carbonation and reduce foaming on the first pour.

Question I have is how often would people cycle the fan? At the moment I've set it to run 6 min every half hour as a starting point. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

